# Telecaster bridge for filtertron or mini humbucker



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi everyone! I’m looking to build myself a telecaster with parts and I’m looking to make either a 2 Filtertrons or 2 mini humbucker guitar. I only found 1 normal telecaster bridge which should fit a filtertron which is the TV Jones one. Are you aware of any others? Could not find one to fit a mini humbucker though.
For the diy crowd. Anyone made one for them self?
Thanks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have you tried looking at chopped bridges? Check out Rutters.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

@Dg87 I'll be building the same this summer, keeping in touch might be fun and useful, I'll dm you some time!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I used a Callaham shorty on my Cabronita, they make decent stuff.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

From stew Mac


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't recall the make of mine... but I also don't remember it being difficult to get either. Let me see if I have any bill-o-sales. If I had to guess though, I believe I bought it from TV Jones when I bought the pups. I built it many moons ago. A lot of brain cells have left since then.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Original Tele Bridge Plate


Our Original Tele Bridge Plate is made in the USA out of cold-rolled steel. Designed to fit Filter'Tron pickups in our Universal or No Ears Mount. Mounts with 4 holes.




tvjones.com


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, I’m leaning towards the TV Jones one as I prefer the full plate. Either that or make one myself. My plan is to use this body and my Flaxwood hybrid neck so I can bring it to work (I work on ships) without worry.


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I don't recall the make of mine... but I also don't remember it being difficult to get either. Let me see if I have any bill-o-sales. If I had to guess though, I believe I bought it from TV Jones when I bought the pups. I built it many moons ago. A lot of brain cells have left since then.
> 
> View attachment 355864


Nice one!


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

CathodeRay said:


> @Dg87 I'll be building the same this summer, keeping in touch might be fun and useful, I'll dm you some time!


Absolutely! Do you already have your parts?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dg87 said:


> Yeah, I’m leaning towards the TV Jones one as I prefer the full plate. Either that or make one myself. My plan is to use this body and my Flaxwood hybrid neck so I can bring it to work (I work on ships) without worry.
> View attachment 355880


 I think with a route like that you’re somewhat limited to the bridge plate you can use


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

I think so too!


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Double post


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I am planning on a similar build. I was planning on using a Wilkinson chopped tele bridge from brio music on reverb.
They are around $30 if I remember correctly.

That with a gretsch pickup ring would look awesome with the burst finish.

How big is that bridge pickup route?
It looks big - if you get me measurements I can compare it against Gretsch pickup rings and firebird pickup rings.

Nathan


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

nnieman said:


> I am planning on a similar build. I was planning on using a Wilkinson chopped tele bridge from brio music on reverb.
> They are around $30 if I remember correctly.
> 
> That with a gretsch pickup ring would look awesome with the burst finish.
> ...


Yeah I think the hole is too big and also prefer the look of the full bridge so I just bit the bullet and ordered the TV Jones bridge. Still going with Vineham pickups though! Really looking forward to that! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

To those interested, I received the tv Jones bridge 2 days after the order ne it seems to be well made! Cheers!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

The Filtertrons sounds quite unique, as well at least our V-Trons .fat sounding but bright & very usable tones .no ear piercing bright tones . you have to really dig in for the Malcolm Young tone .


----------

